# ikaw  kumusta karin sana hinde ka malung kut riyan



## fish41

Could anyone help me and translate this into english please ...

ikaw  kumosta karin sana hinde ka malung kut riyan

There might typo's. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linguist20

fish41 said:
			
		

> Could anyone help me and translate this into english please ...
> 
> ikaw  kumosta karin sana hinde ka malung kut riyan
> 
> There might typo's.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



_In Filipino (Tagalog)

_There are many ways to express it but let me just translate it in my own interpretation the easiest way.

So, How are you? I hope your not sad there.

*Ikaw and ka = you
Kamusta= how are you
sana= I hope
malungkot= sad
riyan or diyan= there *(may pertain to places)


----------



## LanceKitty

fish41 said:
			
		

> Could anyone help me and translate this into english please ...
> 
> ikaw kumosta karin sana hinde ka malung kut riyan
> 
> There might typo's.


 
Ikaw, kumusta ka rin? Sana hindi ka malungkot riyan.

*[How about] you, how are you too? I hope you're not sad there.*


----------

